# DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen



## Oberst Klink (11. Juni 2013)

*DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Hallo Leute,

es ist ja seit einigen Wochen bekannt, dass die Telekom ab dem Jahr 2016 alle DSL-Anschlüsse drosseln möchte, sobald ein bestimmtes Datenvolumen erreicht wurde. 
Bislang sahen die Pläne der Telekom vor, dass z.B. bei einem Vertrag mit bis zu 16 Mbit/s 75GB Volumen ungedrosselt zur Verfügung stehen und die Geschwindigkeit nach erreichen dieses Volumens auf 384 Kbit/s gedrosselt wird. 

Nun rudert die Telekom offenbar etwas zurück. Laut Caschys-Blog, sollen es jetzt doch keine 384 Kbit/s mehr sein, sondern 2 Mbit/s. 
Es sieht anscheinend so aus, als hätte die Telekom ein wenig kalte Füße bekommen, was ihre Drosselungspläne anbelangt. Man befürchtet wohl viele Kunden zu verlieren, sollte man an den Plänen festhalten. 

Für mich sieht es so aus, als wolle die Telekom die Leute beschwichtigen und ihnen zeigen, dass man zum Einlenken bereit ist. Es gab vielerlei Beschwerden, in denen unter Anderem moniert wurde, dass selbst normales Surfen mit 384 Kbit/s heute kaum noch möglich sei, da die meisten Seiten auf deutlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten optimiert sind. 

Wirklich viel dürfte die Erhöhung auf 2 Mbit/s nicht bringen. Ich denke daher kaum, dass die Telekom damit eine große Abwanderungswelle verhindern kann. 


Quelle: Deutsche Telekom soll bei DSL-Drossel ein wenig einlenken?


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Ich hab ja eh bloß 2Mbit, macht mir also nix.
Ändert natürlich nix an der eigentlichen Sauerei.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Naja generell kann ich dazu sagen das die Werte generell nicht fix waren...es wurde mehr als 1 mal gesagt, das diese Werte bis 2016 noch einmal überarbeitet werden. Die Leute hören aber irgendwie nicht zu, wenn sie einmal in Rage sind. 

Das Gleiche gilt für das Datenvolumen und den Fakt das es auch weiterhin Flatrates geben wird.


----------



## Low (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

2 Mbit/s klingt doch fair
Jetzt hat die Telekom meinen Segen


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Cool. Bestimmt lässt sich da was machen das ich auch mal meine Grundgebühr ein wenig drossel. Sollte der Telekom nichts ausmachen. Erstmal drossel ich um 50% weil die mMn zu viel Geld verlangen und ich das nicht mehr zahlen will, weil ich dann nicht genug Geld für Spiele und co. habe und später gebe ich dann entwarnung das ich nur noch 45% der Grundgebühr von meiner Rechnung drossel.
Die Telekom kann sich also am Ende freuen das ich das dann nochmal berechnet habe


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja eh bloß 2Mbit, macht mir also nix.
> Ändert natürlich nix an der eigentlichen Sauerei.


 *will auch* Ich hab mir so in der Art das, was man gedrosselt bekäme, bevor es auf 2MBit angehoben wurde ^^

Es ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber mMn darf das eigtnlich auch nicht sein...


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



coroc schrieb:


> *will auch* Ich hab mir so in der Art das, was man gedrosselt bekäme, bevor es auf 2MBit angehoben wurde ^^
> 
> Es ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber mMn darf das eigtnlich auch nicht sein...


 Du bist der erste, der auf mein Holzinternet neidisch ist.


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Komm. Ich hab hier DSL 4000. Wenn sonst niemand in der Straße im Internet ist 

Sonst hab ich meistens um die 384KBit...


----------



## DranR (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

ich hab mal eine allgemeine Frage zu dieser Drossel-Geschichte:
und zwar möchtige ich gerne wissen wo diese Drossel greift?
 also zb hab ich DSL-2000RAM in der Routerconfig steht dann : Downstream: ca 1,7mb/s aber wenn ich zb bei Chip oder sonstige Seiten etwas herrunterlade hab ich ja nur einen Downstream von ca 160kb/s.
was wird jetzt auf 384kb/s(edit: oder halt die 2mb/s) gedrosselt das was im Router stehr oder die tatsächliche Downloadrate?


----------



## guidoevo (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Von mir aus können die Telekomiker drosseln oder nicht, ich bin 2015 raus und gehe dann zu UM. Allein schon weil die versucht haben so ein Ding zu starten. Kundenverzicht ist das einzige was die verstehen. Zum Glück kann ich wählen....


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Kann sein, dass der eine oder andere hier Bit und Byte verwechselt?

z.B. DranR:
Wenn du eine DSL 2000 Leitung hast, (=2000mBit) kannst du keinen Download von 1,7MB haben.

@Coroc:
Bist du dir sicher, dass du 384kBit meinst und nicht zu 384kB?


----------



## Shiny49 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Ohja.. dosseln wegen 3% die zuviel laden. Mit 2Mbit/s kann man natürlich überhaupt nix mehr laden. Lächerlich Telekom  Ich wechsel auch. Oder drosselt mir meine Grundgebühr um auf 1/25 der Ursprünglichen, soviel bekomme ich nämlich mit 2Mbit/s aus meiner Leitung raus.


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



john201050 schrieb:


> @Coroc:
> Bist du dir sicher, dass du 384kBit meinst und nicht zu 384kB?


 Kann sein. Wobei ich, wenn Schwester und Vater im Netz hängen auch 384 kB habe -.-


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Jeder Drosselplan arbeitet doch gegen die Netzneutralitaet.
Da liegt das Kernproblem. Egal ob die auf 5% oder nur auf 80% drosseln.
Was soll die S c h e i s s e, wenn der eigene angebotene Content aus all diesen Regelungen rausfaellt, nur Konkurrenzprodukte laesst man sich doppelt bezahlen oder drosseln. Wenn das irgendein Pupsanbieter macht, ist mir das eher egal, wobei, nein auch nicht in Ordnung!
Problem ist bei der T-Com das sie eben auch den Großteil der Netze inne hat. Abgesehen von Staedten und Ballungsgebieten gibts doch kaum Alternativen zur T-Com.
Ich finde das von unserer aktuellen Regierung sowas von schwach, das die da nicht einfach eingreifen, und Gesetze anpassen. Wahrscheinlich sehen wir irgendeinen von diesen Kaspern nach der Bundestagswahl in einem der Vorstaende.

Wenn die die illegalen Downloads etwas eindaemmen wollen, sollen die halt mal gemeinsam an einer vernuenftigen Contentplattform arbeiten.
Nein, ein aktueller Film fuer 5€ und nochmals einen Aufschlag wenn man den in HD sehen will sind keine zeitgemaeßen Angebote.
Ich bin bereit fuer Unterhaltung zu zahlen. Wenn die Contentmafia wuenscht, das viel konsumiert wird, sollte man vielleicht mal darauf achten wo was wie um welchen Preis verkauft wird und was realistisch ist. 
Ich kann auch gerne verzichten, muss nicht alles sehen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



coroc schrieb:


> Kann sein. Wobei ich, wenn Schwester und Vater im Netz hängen auch 384 kB habe -.-


 Da siehst du´s, bei mit kommen wenn ich alleine im Netz bin ~250kb/s an. Also schonmal weniger als bei dir.
Ich glaub ich werde nie jemanden mit noch langsamerem Internet als ich finden. 

Ok, jetzt ist aber Schluss mit:


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. Juni 2013)

Low schrieb:


> 2 Mbit/s klingt doch fair
> Jetzt hat die Telekom meinen Segen



2 Mbits fair? Ich würde durchdrehen. Hab seit 2010 50000der DSL, davon KONSTANT mindestens 33000 und das reicht mir nichtmal! Ich nutz die täglich bis zum gehtnichtmehr aus. 


Man sollte dazu wissen das ich Entertain HD Kunde bin wobei 1 Film + eine gleichzeitige Aufnahme = 18000 im durchschnitt kostet bei der Telekom. Wenn meine Freundin dazu noch telefoniert, am Handy spielt und ich BF3 Online zocke + Updates die nebenbei laufen und meine Tochter sich KinderMusikvideos bei YouTube anschaut, wird's echt eng bis zu den 33000. Glaubt mir


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> 2 Mbits fair? Ich würde durchdrehen. Hab seit 2010 50000der DSL, davon KONSTANT mindestens 33000 und das reicht mir nichtmal! Ich nutz die täglich bis zum gehtnichtmehr aus.
> 
> 
> Man sollte dazu wissen das ich Entertain HD Kunde bin wobei 1 Film + eine gleichzeitige Aufnahme = 18000 im durchschnitt kostet bei der Telekom. Wenn meine Freundin dazu noch telefoniert, am Handy spielt und ich BF3 Online zocke + Updates die nebenbei laufen und meine Tochter sich KinderMusikvideos bei YouTube anschaut, wird's echt eng bis zu den 33000. Glaubt mir


 
Das was für den Entertain verbraucht wird, wird so oder so nicht dazu gerechnet. Das heißt wenn du auf 2 mbits gedrosselt wirst, läuft dein Verbrauch bzw deine Geschwindigkeit von Entertain konstant weiter. (in deinem Fall mit ca 18.000 kbit/s)

Wirst also weiterhin deine Filme in HD anschauen und in HD Quali aufnehmen können. 
(Ja ich weiß für all das andere, was du aufgezählt hast,  wird es dennoch zu lahm ^^)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Da die Telekomm es nun schaft mir 5000er DSL zu bieten und ich mit dieser Bambusleitung schon auf 300GB+ im monat komme, frage ich mich immernoch wie sie sich das mit 50000+ benutzern vorgestellt haben


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Da die Telekomm es nun schaft mir 5000er DSL zu bieten und ich mit dieser Bambusleitung schon auf 300GB+ im monat komme, frage ich mich immernoch wie sie sich das mit 50000+ benutzern vorgestellt haben


 
Wird wieder geschlafen...es GIBT weiterhin Flatrates! Außerdem wird doch noch einmal das Datenvolumen überarbeitet. 
MOMENTAN geplant wären es ja 200 gb, kann gut sein, dass es dann doppelt soviel oder mehr sind. Ansonsten bucht man sich halt den flat Tarif.


----------



## Shiny49 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wird wieder geschlafen...es GIBT weiterhin Flatrates! Außerdem wird doch noch einmal das Datenvolumen überarbeitet.
> MOMENTAN geplant wären es ja 200 gb, kann gut sein, dass es dann doppelt soviel oder mehr sind. Ansonsten bucht man sich halt den flat Tarif.


 Warum zur Hölle soll ich mir ne "Flatrate" von denen holen , wenn ich jetzt schon eine habe ? Die Leitungen ( die sie hier ehnicht ausbauen) kosten die nicht mehr als vorher auch, da sie ja schon liegen. Und die machen immernoch ordentlich Gewinne. Das hier sieht mir eher nach Gängelung aus, sodass die Telekom mehr abschröpfen kann.


----------



## Superwip (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Mit 2Mbit/s DSL kann man !zur Not! leben- jedenfalls besser als mit 384Kbit/s.

Zocken geht, Surfen auch, auf Downloads muss man eben länger warten und HD Videos kann man nicht in Echtzeit streamen aber man kann überleben.

Dennoch ist die Drosselpolitik natürlich rein prinzipiell kategorisch abzulehnen! Dieser Schritt zurück ist wenigstens ein Zeichen das die Telekom anscheinend langsam weich wird.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Shiny49 schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle soll ich mir ne "Flatrate" von denen holen , wenn ich jetzt schon eine habe ? Die Leitungen ( die sie hier ehnicht ausbauen) kosten die nicht mehr als vorher auch, da sie ja schon liegen. Und die machen immernoch ordentlich Gewinne. Das hier sieht mir eher nach Gängelung aus, sodass die Telekom mehr abschröpfen kann.


 
Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, wo er sich künftig sein Internet besorgt.
Nur sollte man auch bei den Fakten bleiben und nicht immer nur behaupten das es nur datenvolumen und drosselung gäbe. 

So in etwa kommt es mir persönlich zumindest vor. 
Ich wette ein großer Teil der Leute die sich darüber aufregen, wissen das nicht einmal. Und ein noch größerer Teil (jetzt sind die kiddies gemeint, die noch zu Hause bei Mama wohnen) zahlen ihren Internet Anschluss noch nicht einmal selbst. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Mit 2Mbit/s DSL kann man !zur Not! leben- jedenfalls besser als mit 384Kbit/s.
> 
> Zocken geht, Surfen auch, auf Downloads muss man eben länger warten und HD Videos kann man nicht in Echtzeit streamen aber man kann überleben.
> 
> Dennoch ist die Drosselpolitik natürlich rein prinzipiell kategorisch abzulehnen! Dieser Schritt zurück ist wenigstens ein Zeichen das die Telekom anscheinend langsam weich wird.


Was wäre wie die richtigen Flat´s dann soviel bzw. "nur" etwas mehr kosten würden, wie heute und das andere dafür weniger?
Würdest du es dann immer noch so kategorisch ablehnen?


----------



## Shiny49 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, wo er sich künftig sein Internet besorgt.
> Nur sollte man auch bei den Fakten bleiben und nicht immer nur behaupten das es nur datenvolumen und drosselung gäbe.
> 
> So in etwa kommt es mir persönlich zumindest vor.
> ...


 
Ich zahl bei der Telekom für ne 50k Leitung schon fast das doppelte, was mein Kumpel bei Unitymedia für 100k bezahlt. Am liebsten wäre mir sowieso ein Internet-Only Paket wie da.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ich zahl bei der Telekom für ne 50k Leitung schon fast das doppelte, was mein Kumpel bei Unitymedia für 100k bezahlt. Am liebsten wäre mir sowieso ein Internet-Only Paket wie da.


 
Entschuldige du kannst aber nicht die Preise von einem Kabelnetzanbieter mit einem Festnetzanbieter vergleichen. 

Hättest du jetzt die Preise von anderen Festnetzanbietern genannt, würd ich nichts sagen. 
(gut vielleicht solche Geschichten wie bei Störung direkt an der Quelle, Service etc...pp)


----------



## Shiny49 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Wenns die Alternative mit Kabel bei mir gäbe, würd ichs nehmen. Gibbet aber nicht. Und daran leigt das Problem. Telekom nutzt das Eiskalt aus.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Wo Telekom verfügbar ist, gibt es auch zumindest immer die "Budget" Marke Congstar.


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Die T-Kom zählt jetzt auch ENtertain als Traffic mit.

DSL 2000 ist 2MBit/s!!!!!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Research schrieb:


> Die T-Kom zählt jetzt auch ENtertain als Traffic mit.


 
Quelle?


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Telekommunikation : Telekom will Datenmenge auch für Filme drosseln - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - DIE WELT


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Darin geht es hauptsächlich um Videoload und dem TV Archiv. 
Das wurde auch schon davor gesagt und nichts anderes. Und das hat man ja wenn all den Leutchen zu verdanken die sich darüber beschwert haben wieso das denn nicht auch gedrosselt wird. (verkehrte Welt, aber ok..."wenn ich es schon nicht haben darf, wieso dürfen es dann andere haben" )

Das ganze normale Entertain Paket bleibt davon unangetastet. Genauso auch die zubuchbaren Senderpakete.


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



> Anders als bislang von der Deutschen Telekom angekündigt, könnten künftig auch Nutzer des TV-Angebotes Entertain von der geplanten Geschwindigkeitsdrosselung bei Internet-Flatrates betroffen sein.





> Allerdings ist es auch für Nicht-Entertain-Kunden über das Internet mit  dem Computer nutzbar. Auch die hauseigenen Dienste wie das  Telekom-Cloud-Angebot, wozu auch das Mediencenter zählt, sollen nicht  vom Inklusiv-Volumen ausgenommen werden. "Eine wie auch immer geartete  Sonderstellung von Internetdiensten der Telekom gibt es nicht", schreibt  der Konzern.



Auch schön: law blog» Archiv » Drosselung: Verbraucherschützer mahnen Telekom ab


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Weiß jetzt nicht so recht was du willst?
Telekom hat doch schon seit längerem angekündigt das eine Umstrukturierung der Produktbezeichnungen bis 2016 geben wird. 

Zitat: 
_*COMPUTER BILD:* Sie sagen ja selbst, 2016 wird es echte Flatrates nur gegen Aufpreis geben. Dürfen Sie dann die aktuellen Tarife mit Drosselungs-AGB überhaupt noch als Flat bewerben?

*Niek Jan van Damme:* Ich finde es wichtig, dass wir offen kommunizieren. Dass unsere Kunden wissen, wie ihr Surfvolumen aussieht, dass wir klare AGB haben und unseren Kunden die Wahl lassen. Im Mobilfunk haben wir eine ähnliche Logik. Es wird natürlich in Richtung 2016 eine Differenzierung geben. Vielleicht nennen wir den Standardtarif dann "Flat 75", das Vielnutzer-Angebot "Full-Flat", das kann ich mir so durchaus vorstellen. Aber ich weiß es noch nicht_.

Und Entertain als solches wird NICHT gedrosselt. Dafür zahlt man schließlich mehr. 
Das würde ja was geben, bei den Kundenbeschwerden. 
Beim Kabelnetzanbieter wird sich schließlich auch nicht darüber beschwert, dass P2P Netzwerke benachteiligt werden. Ist in meinen Augen ein viel größerer unlauterer Wettbewerb. 
Ich denke einfach mal abwarten ist angesagt, bevor wir darüber noch ewig weiter diskutieren. 
Glaskugel hab ich selbstverständlich auch nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

ich hab leider die quelle nciht mehr, aber die telekom wurde bereits regierungsseitig abgemahnt, dass die netzneutralität eingehalten werden müsse. auf deutsch: "wenn ihr drosselt, dann auch eure eigenen angebote"


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

So wie ich das gelesen habe ist diese Annahme aber nicht offiziell von der Telekom bestätigt also erst mal abwarten ob es so kommt. Außerdem ändert das nichts daran DAS man gedrosselt wird und Telekom exklusive Inhalte priorisiert behandelt werden und damit die Netzneutralität abgeschafft wird. 

MfG


----------



## keinnick (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wirklich viel dürfte die Erhöhung auf 2 Mbit/s nicht bringen. Ich denke daher kaum, dass die Telekom damit eine große Abwanderungswelle verhindern kann.


 
Naja immerhin kann man mit 2 Mbit/s noch halbwegs surfen. Von daher könnte ich damit leben aber ich gurke hier eh nur mit 3 Mbit/s rum von daher bin ich leiden schon gewohnt


----------



## moboKiller (12. Juni 2013)

Bei mir kommen 2,5Mbit an wie es sich für nen 25k gehört das halbe Mbit bringt mich also net um. Aber bei der Sache geht's ums Prinzip das man sowas einfach nicht macht


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Juni 2013)

moboKiller schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen 2,5Mbit an wie es sich für nen 25k gehört das halbe Mbit bringt mich also net um. Aber bei der Sache geht's ums Prinzip das man sowas einfach nicht macht



Wenn bei deiner 25K Leitung (=25 Mbit) nur 2,5 Mbit ankommen, bist du richtig arm dran. 
Das gehört sich für einen 25K Anschluss ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Das heißt, wenn ich mir ne 2000er Leitung hol, hab ich quasi doch noch die alte "Flatrate"?


----------



## moboKiller (12. Juni 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wenn bei deiner 25K Leitung (=25 Mbit) nur 2,5 Mbit ankommen, bist du richtig arm dran.
> Das gehört sich für einen 25K Anschluss ganz sicher nicht.



Naja in Downloads bei Steam zB kommen die an aber bei Speedtest kommen 25k aber da kann ich ja mal bei der TKom nachfragen


----------



## Superwip (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



> Was wäre wie die richtigen Flat´s dann soviel bzw. "nur" etwas mehr kosten würden, wie heute und das andere dafür weniger?
> Würdest du es dann immer noch so kategorisch ablehnen?


 
Ja.

Das Internet darf nicht teurer werden, Volumenbegrenzte Pseudoflatrates halte ich im Festnetz für überholt. Wenn Anbieter Volumenbezogene Tarife anbieten wollen sollten die eher so aussehen: "20 Cent/GB ohne Grundgebühr". Das wäre eine wirklich interessante Alternative für Zweitwohnsitze, Wenigsurfer o.Ä., bei EUnet gab es sowas mal (zumindest in Österreich) aber EUnet gibt es leider nichtmehr.


----------



## keinnick (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn ich mir ne 2000er Leitung hol, hab ich quasi doch noch die alte "Flatrate"?



Hol Dir lieber ne 1000er Leitung! nach erreichen der 75GB kriegst Du dann nen kostenlosen Boost auf 2000er DSL


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Juni 2013)

moboKiller schrieb:


> Naja in Downloads bei Steam zB kommen die an aber bei Speedtest kommen 25k aber da kann ich ja mal bei der TKom nachfragen



Steam zeigt dir Byte an.
Speedtests normalerweise Bit.
Deine Leitung wird dir ebenfalls in Bit verkauft. 

Das ist etwas anderes, da gibt es einen rießen Unterschied. (1 Byte = 8 Bit)


----------



## Atothedrian (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Low schrieb:


> 2 Mbit/s klingt doch fair
> Jetzt hat die Telekom meinen Segen


 
Nein es ist nicht fair, es ist nur genau das was die Telekom will. Schleichend diesen scheiß einführen. Wenn sie erstmal damit anfnagen wird langsam das eigentlich Ziel wieder durchgesetzt. Man muss dem gleich einen Riegel vorschieben! Das ist keine Flaterate, dann sollen sie die Tarif endlich umbenennen.

Wieder ein schöner Trick, erst Aufschrei provozieren und dann Entgegenkommen, sodass der Kunde denkt er hätte was gewonnen und alle sind glücklich! So nicht liebe Telekom!


----------



## epitr (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Ich hatte schon immer nur 2000 KBit/s Internet und es ist einfach nur nervig.
Ich bin froh, dass ich gekündigt habe und bald umziehe, leider gehören dort die Leitungen auch der Telekom, sodass ich nicht wirklich viel Auswahl habe (Telekom, 1&1 oder congstar).

Wenn die Telekom ehrlich das Problem geschildert hätte und keine Propaganda wie "3% verursachen 30% des Traffics" oder "Der Durchschnittsuser verursacht 25GB Traffic im Monat", dann wäre es vielleicht für den Kunden verständlich.
Letztendlich wollen die einfach mehr Kohle und verarschen deshalb die Kunden.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

@majinvegeta20

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das es für die jetzigen Kunden billiger wird die ein Volumen haben? Die schließen doch schon JETZT die Veträge mit Dorssel ab. Ergo zahlst du das, was du jetzt noch ohne Drossel zahlst dann mit. Nur mal als Denkanstoß ein Vertrag geht 2 Jahre da kommst du auch so schnell nicht raus. Die Telekom hat nur gesgat, dass für Vielnutzer es 10-20 Euro teurer wird von billiger für die jetzigen war NIE die Rede!

Zu Entertain

MÖGLICHERWEISE wird es nicht eingerechnet, aber was ist wenn ich 3 Spiele bei Steam + Updates lade und mein Volumen aufgebraucht ist? Dann läuft Entertain auch nicht mehr ordentlich denn meine Leitung ist dann trozdem im Keller.


----------



## alm0st (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Ich hab daheim ca. 2.6 - 2.7 M/bit und zum normalen Surfen reicht es eigentlich. Youtube braucht zwar manchmal ein bischen aber in der Regel kann man ganz gut damit auskommen. Wirklich ätzend wirds halt, wenn es um Updates und Downloads geht. Ein paar Steam Keys kaufen und dann runterladen? Unmöglich. Für nen 7 Gb Download brauch ich ca. 6-7 Stunden, selbst kleine 300 Mb Patches brauchen ne gefühtle Ewigkeit wenn man mal nen 16k+ Leitung gewohnt war. 

Nichts desto trotz kann man immer noch ordentlich Traffic verursachen, wenn man tatsächlich drauf aus ist. Und nur weil die Leitung plötzlich langsamer wird, hört doch keiner mittendrin nen fetten Download auf


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> @majinvegeta20
> 
> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das es für die jetzigen Kunden billiger wird die ein Volumen haben? Die schließen doch schon JETZT die Veträge mit Dorssel ab. Ergo zahlst du das, was du jetzt noch ohne Drossel zahlst dann mit. Nur mal als Denkanstoß ein Vertrag geht 2 Jahre da kommst du auch so schnell nicht raus. Die Telekom hat nur gesgat, dass für Vielnutzer es 10-20 Euro teurer wird von billiger für die jetzigen war NIE die Rede!
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaub es nicht, sondern weiß es...zumindest was die DSL 16 Tarife betrifft. Diese werden günstiger.
Was mehr kosten wird, sind die Tarife wo du auch wirklich die flat ohne drosselung hast. Heißt im Klartext...dir reicht das Datenvolumen nicht, also zahle mehr. Du brauchst nicht soviel...also zahle weniger.

Was mit dem anderen ist, kann ich jetzt nicht wissen. 



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht fair, es ist nur genau das was die Telekom will. Schleichend diesen scheiß einführen. Wenn sie erstmal damit anfnagen wird langsam das eigentlich Ziel wieder durchgesetzt. Man muss dem gleich einen Riegel vorschieben! Das ist keine Flaterate, dann sollen sie die Tarif endlich umbenennen.
> 
> Wieder ein schöner Trick, erst Aufschrei provozieren und dann Entgegenkommen, sodass der Kunde denkt er hätte was gewonnen und alle sind glücklich! So nicht liebe Telekom!



Sag mal, das tun die doch! Warum sollen Sie das aber schon jetzt machen, wenn das ganze erst 2016 greift und man noch nicht 100% weiß, wie da das Datenvolumen aussehen wird...denn die Volumengrenzen sind noch nicht fix und werden noch einmal angepasst werden. Was willst du also jetzzt schon alles umbenennen, wenn du wie gehabt weiterhin eine flatrate hast?


Zum Entertain...hast scheinbar es nicht verstanden...im falle einer Drosselung läuft dein Entertain aber nicht mit den 2 mbits/s, sondern wie gehabt.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Bis jetzt sagten sie nur das Entertain nicht auf das Volumen angerechnet wird. Es wurde noch kein Wort darüber veloren wenn das Volumen erreicht ist.

Woher weiß du das? Zeig mit bitte die Quelle für die neuen günstigen Verträge? 
Also wen ich jetzt einen Vertrag abschließe zahl ich 35€ im Monat. Der Preis war im Januar ohne die neuen AGBs auch schon da? Wo ist das billiger? 

Sie werden auch weiterhin ihre Veträge Flatrate nennen wie im Mobilfunk Bereich. Sie sollte nur langsam mal aufhören, das in den AGBs zu verstecken. Beim Mobilfunk fangen die wenigstens an das im Vertrag deutlich zu zeigen (was wohl auch daran liegt das z.B. O2 Blue sich ja nu noch dadruch unterscheidet)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sagten sie nur das Entertain nicht auf das Volumen angerechnet wird. Es wurde noch kein Wort darüber veloren wenn das Volumen erreicht ist.
> 
> Woher weiß du das? Zeig mit bitte die Quelle für die neuen günstigen Verträge?
> Also wen ich jetzt einen Vertrag abschließe zahl ich 35€ im Monat. Der Preis war im Januar ohne die neuen AGBs auch schon da? Wo ist das billiger?
> ...


 
WTF...ich spreche von 2016. Warum sollen sich die Preise schon jetzt ändern, wenn die Drosselung noch gar nicht greift bzw. die Umstruckturierung noch gar nicht abgeschlossen ist. 

Zum Rest mit den neuen Tarifen und den Preisen, weiß ich persönlich aus direkter Quelle, die ich leider nicht so salopp ausplaudern darf. (Mitarbeiter etc...)

Da wird die Telekom aber auch frühzeitig solche Dinge bekannt geben. Selbtsverständlich deine Entscheidung, ob du das dann noch abwarten willst oder nicht. Ist schließlich jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Weil sie die AGBs / die Dienstleistung jetzt schon ändern?

Hätten sie ja auch noch mit warten können 
Kk bei direkt Connections ist mit klar warum du so dahinter steht 

Ich ab das Glück das mein lokal Matador hier ein eigenes Glasfasernetz hat und weiter Ausbaut.


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Merkwürdig wie die anderen das nur schaffen. Müssen wohl ne DSL-Mine haben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Weil sie die AGBs / die Dienstleistung jetzt schon ändern?
> 
> Hätten sie ja auch noch mit warten können
> Kk bei direkt Connections ist mit klar warum du so dahinter steht
> ...



Naja dafür bin ich ja auch nicht grad...hab selbst nen monatlichen Traffic von 300-400 gb. 

Warum jetzt schon abgeändert wird...naja ich denke einfach mal das sie austesten wollen, was geht bzw. eher nicht geht. xDD

Man sollte aber dennoch bei den tatsächlichen Fakten bleiben. Darum geht es mir bloß. ...aber keine Bange...so drauf bin ich bei jedem Thema.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

@majinvegeta20

Du schreibst immer so, als wäre das gerechtfertigt was die Telekom macht und auch gar nicht so schlimm und vor allem gar nicht irreführend.

1. Fakt: Wenn ich eine Flatrate über die T-Kom-Seite bestelle, will ich eine Flatrate haben und nicht erst die Vertragsbedingungen studieren um zu sehen, das nach 75GB von 16Mbit auf 2Mbit gedrosselt wird. Da hast du gleich zwei Begrenzungen drin (Def. Flatrate)! 
2. Fakt: UND man bezahlt bisher genauso viel wie vorher, also jedenfalls zahle ich noch nach altem Model 34,95/Monat und jetzt sag mir wo der NICHT-POWER-USER weniger bezahlt? Ich sehe keine neuen Tarife.
3. Fakt: Somit ist Flatrate als Tarifbezeichnung eine absichtliche Irreführung! Natürlich könnte man sagen wenn man zu faul ist die Vertragsbedingungen zu lesen, hat man Pech. Aber als ich meine erste "SMS-Flatrate" gekauft habe, wusste ich auch nicht dass das sich auf 3000SMS/Monat bezieht. Find ich genauso zum Kotzen.
4. Fakt: Die Bevorzugung eigener Angebote ist ja ein noch schlimmeres No-Go als der Mist zuvor.
5. Fakt: Man kann nicht immer wählen, auch nicht bei Congstar. Wenn ich meine ländliche Adresse auf Verfügbarkeit überprüfe, kommt nur der Tarif "congstar komplett 2 regio". Dort muss man 5€ Aufschlag zahlen und bisher konnte ich keine Tarifdetails finden. Für alle anderen wäre congstar was, weil dort wirklich steht "keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung und keine Volumenbegrenzung" und das für 5€ weniger. Aber Congstar soll ja laut diversen Foreneinträgen auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei sein.

Also du hast schon recht mit den Fakten an sich, trotzdem sehe ich keinen Vorteil bisher für Wenig-User, der einfach da sein müsste. Auch sind die Tarifbezeichnungen schlicht falsch. Einfach ändern und Tarifoption hinzufügen und das wäre schon fast ok, wobei nein. Andere kriegen es ja auch hin, Netzausbau hin oder her.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> @majinvegeta20
> 
> Du schreibst immer so, als wäre das gerechtfertigt was die Telekom macht und auch gar nicht so schlimm und vor allem gar nicht irreführend.
> 
> ...



Ich finde das alles andere als gerechtfertigt. :o

Mir geht's eigentlich nur darum, das man auch mal bei den tatsachlichen Fakten bleibt.

Das heißt:
- Drosselung greift erst ab 2016 (für Bestandskunden mit alten agb ab 2018)
- Volumengrenze wird bis 2016 angehoben bzw angepasst
- Tarife bekommen neue Bezeichnungen
- kleine volumentarife werden weniger kosten als Standard tarife heut, normale wohl so wie heute (das ist blos ne Annahme) und komplett flat mehr.
D.h. wenig Verbraucher zahlen auch weniger, viel Verbraucher mehr.
Die die genau in der Mitte stehen, die haben leider keine guten Karten...da heißt es entweder Volumen wenn benötigt optional dazu kaufen, event. gleich die richtige flat buchen oder weniger verbrauchen

Die Drosselung selbst heiße ich ganz und gar nicht gut. ...solange mir aber noch die Möglichkeit gegeben wird das Internet Drosselungsfrei zu nutzen werd ich wohl den Aufpreis hinnehmen. Das muss aber jeder selbst wissen bzw. entscheiden dürfen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Will dir ja nichts vorschreiben, aber man wird absichtlich irgendwie aus seinem Tarif später gekickt, nur weil die das durch boxen wollen. Das ist doch mehr als bescheiden. Ich bin gespannt wie die das nun machen werden, aber bis 2018 mach ich mir erstmal keine Platte  Und es ist halt auch bescheiden, wenn man nicht wählen kann, wie gesagt ist congstar ja nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## DAkuma (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> (für Bestandskunden mit alten agb ab 2018)



Das ist falsch, private(Firmen betrifft es nicht) Bestandskunden haben alle bis 2016 entweder neue verträge oder sind raus. T-Com will bis 2016 alle Kunden auf mind. IP bzw. modernere Technik umstellen, im zuge dessen gibt es so oder so eine änderung weil DSL-IP&co nicht mit den alten verträgen gedeckt sind. Im zuge dessen gibts tarifänderung/Agb-änderung auch für Bestandskunden, dieser muss man zustimmen oder nicht. Bei letzterem ist die T-Com auch nicht verpflichtet zu verlängern. Die müssen sich nur rechtzeitig melden, da das ganze immer noch ein zweiseitiges Rechtsgeschäft ist.


majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> - kleine volumentarife werden weniger kosten als Standard tarife heut, normale wohl so wie heute (das ist blos ne Annahme) und komplett flat mehr.


 
Kannst du vergessen, allein deswegen weil heutige Tarife und der kleinste DSL-IP(16mbit) den ich habe, es kommen angegblich nur 6mbit an, schon überteuert sind. Aus verhältnissmässiger sicht müssten sämtliche T-Com Tarife imo jetzt schon um wenigstens 10€ im Preis gesenkt werden. T-Com zählt nicht umsonst als völlig überteuert in ihren Tarifen.


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, private(Firmen betrifft es nicht) Bestandskunden haben alle bis 2016 entweder neue verträge oder sind raus. T-Com will bis 2016 alle Kunden auf mind. IP bzw. modernere Technik umstellen, im zuge dessen gibt es so oder so eine änderung weil DSL-IP&co nicht mit den alten verträgen gedeckt sind. Im zuge dessen gibts tarifänderung/Agb-änderung auch für Bestandskunden, dieser muss man zustimmen oder nicht. Bei letzterem ist die T-Com auch nicht verpflichtet zu verlängern. Die müssen sich nur rechtzeitig melden, da das ganze immer noch ein zweiseitiges Rechtsgeschäft ist.
> 
> 
> Kannst du vergessen, allein deswegen weil heutige Tarife und der kleinste DSL-IP(16mbit) den ich habe, es kommen angegblich nur 6mbit an, schon überteuert sind. Aus verhältnissmässiger sicht müssten sämtliche T-Com Tarife imo jetzt schon um wenigstens 10€ im Preis gesenkt werden. T-Com zählt nicht umsonst als völlig überteuert in ihren Tarifen.



Vorallem weil die Telekom sagte das Heavy User 10-20 € MEHR im Gegensatz zu heute zahlen müssen. Das lässt doch eindeutig darauf schließen das sie die alten Preise beibehalten. Wäre ja auch quark. Ich zahle jetzt 35€ und der der 1 Jahr später kommt zahlt nur noch 25€ und für 35 Gibs dann wieder ne Flat? Dann könnten alle jetztigen Neuverträge ja einfach fürs gleiche Geld zurück zur Flat wechseln


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Juni 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Vorallem weil die Telekom sagte das Heavy User 10-20 € MEHR im Gegensatz zu heute zahlen müssen. Das lässt doch eindeutig darauf schließen das sie die alten Preise beibehalten. Wäre ja auch quark. Ich zahle jetzt 35€ und der der 1 Jahr später kommt zahlt nur noch 25€ und für 35 Gibs dann wieder ne Flat? Dann könnten alle jetztigen Neuverträge ja einfach fürs gleiche Geld zurück zur Flat wechseln


 
Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden...
Geringere geschwindigkeiten bzw die tarife mit den geringsten datenvolumen werden weniger kosten, das drüber bleibt wie gehabt und wenn man alles will ohne Drosselung zahlt man mehr. 
Rat mal was zum Start Entertain gekostet hat...auch mal gute 15-20 euro mehr als heute. Das Selbe grad mit FTTH. 



DAkuma schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, private(Firmen betrifft es nicht) Bestandskunden haben alle bis 2016 entweder neue verträge oder sind raus. T-Com will bis 2016 alle Kunden auf mind. IP bzw. modernere Technik umstellen, im zuge dessen gibt es so oder so eine änderung weil DSL-IP&co nicht mit den alten verträgen gedeckt sind. Im zuge dessen gibts tarifänderung/Agb-änderung auch für Bestandskunden, dieser muss man zustimmen oder nicht. Bei letzterem ist die T-Com auch nicht verpflichtet zu verlängern. Die müssen sich nur rechtzeitig melden, da das ganze immer noch ein zweiseitiges Rechtsgeschäft ist..



Ließ noch einmal ganz genau was ich geschrieben habe...Bestandskunden die noch die alten Agbs haben und bereits schon selbstverständlich IP besitzen!!! (sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein)  werden ab 2018 auf die neuen Agbs per neu Tarif umgestellt. Da haben die Kunden aber wie du ja schon selber sagtest ein Sonderkündigungsrecht, da der alte Tarif nicht mehr verlängert wird.
Von Geschaftskunden habe ich kein Wort gesagt...bei denen existieren im Festnetz bereich auch weiterhin nur flat ohne limits. Diese kosten aber, wie bereits jetzt auch, wesentlich mehr. 




DAkuma schrieb:


> Kannst du vergessen, allein deswegen weil heutige Tarife und der kleinste DSL-IP(16mbit) den ich habe, es kommen angegblich nur 6mbit an, schon überteuert sind. Aus verhältnissmässiger sicht müssten sämtliche T-Com Tarife imo jetzt schon um wenigstens 10€ im Preis gesenkt werden. T-Com zählt nicht umsonst als völlig überteuert in ihren Tarifen.



Auch du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden wie ich es gemeint habe...ich spreche von event. zukünftigen einzelnen drosselungstarifen..wie z.b flat 75, flat 200 etc...(Fantasiename)


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

@majinvegeta20:

arbeitest Du bei der Telekom oder warum bist Du Dir da in all dem so sicher? Und falls ja: Arbeitest Du im Management um sicher zu wissen was die Telekom 2016 so macht?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Juni 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> @majinvegeta20:
> 
> arbeitest Du bei der Telekom oder warum bist Du Dir da in all dem so sicher? Und falls ja: Arbeitest Du im Management um sicher zu wissen was die Telekom 2016 so macht?



Sagen wir mal so, das sind die infos als große "Überschrift" grob zusammen gefasst, die ich bisher erhalten habe. 
Mit ein bissel Google findet man so etwas aber auch als Laie heraus. (Interviews, Telekom Website etc. 
Sind ja keine Konkretheiten, die ich rausplaudere.
Einzelheiten bleiben auch intern. 
Ob auch wirklich alles so eingehalten wird bzw. neue Dinge hinzukommen oder andere gestrichen werden, kann ich jetzt aber auch nicht wissen.


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ob auch wirklich alles so eingehalten wird bzw. neue Dinge hinzukommen oder andere gestrichen werden, kann ich jetzt aber auch nicht wissen.


 
Das liest sich bei Dir aber anders


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Das sind alles Punkte die ganz offiziell schon in diversen News rund um das Tehma kommuniziert wurden.

MfG


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das sind alles Punkte die ganz offiziell schon in diversen News rund um das Tehma kommuniziert wurden.
> 
> MfG


 
Deswegen, das sage ich den Leutchen auch ständig. Etwas anderes bzw konkreteres würde ich auch nicht preisgeben. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Das liest sich bei Dir aber anders


Wieso? Ich zähle bisherige Ankündigungen und damit Fakten auf...die sind dann erst einmal fix. 
Was der ein oder andere zu denken meint bzw. glaubt, ist wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte. ^^


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Trotzdem wirft die Telekom Deutschland um 10 Jahre zurück. Zeitgemäß sieht anderst aus.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



Low schrieb:


> 2 Mbit/s klingt doch fair
> Jetzt hat die Telekom meinen Segen


 
Genau das ist ja die Absicht der Telekom. Mit diesem "Rückzieher" will die Telekom den Leuten doch nur was vormachen. Bei dir hat es ja anscheinend schon funktioniert. "Och, 2 Mbit/s, das ist ja gar nicht soo schlimm. Da war die Kritik wohl ungerechtfertigt. Jetzt bleibe Ich doch bei der Telekom." 

Eine Drosselung ab einem bestimmten Volumen ist ein Rückschritt, egal ob auf 2 Mbit/s oder auf 384 Kbit/s gedrosselt wird. Und immer das Gerede, von wegen es tritt ja erst 2016 in kraft. Wer glaubt denn allen ernstes, dass im Jahre 2016 75GB Traffic noch für den Normaluser ausreichen? Eine durchschnittliche dreiköpfige Familie erreicht solche Volumina doch heute schon spielend. 

Jaja, erst 2016. Dann können wir ja noch schön 3 Jahre lang den Kopf in den Sand stecken und es einfach geschehen lassen. Falsch! Der Telekom ist ein Licht aufgegangen: Wenn sie ihre Pläne tatsächlich durchsetzt, werden ihr viele Kunden abhanden kommen. Und genau diese wollte man jetzt quasi beruhigen.

Fakt ist jeden Falls, dass 2 Mbit/s auch Crap sind. Das ist kein Breitbandinternet mehr, nach der heutigen Definition. Vor 10 Jahren war es das vielleicht noch, aber nicht mehr heute. Heute erwartet man mindestens 16 Mbit/s. Wer jetzt jammert, er habe ja sowieso nur DSL-Light oder 2 Mbit/s, der darf sich dafür bei der Telekom bedanken. Sie hat ja schließlich Jahre lang abkassiert und den Ausbau schleifen lassen. Kommt eben davon, wenn man Infrastruktur in die Hände eines Konzerns gibt, der sich zudem noch gerne mal mit Übernahmen verhebt. 

In meinem Landkreis soll das Glasfasernetz Stück für Stück ausgebaut werden und sage und schreibe 50 Mbit/s liefern. Super, wieso nicht gleich 100, wenn schon das Glasfaserkabel liegt? Bis dieses Glasfasernetz in meiner Ortschaft angekommen ist, hab Ich schon 100 Mbit/s von Unitymedia/Kabel BW. Sorry Telekom. Too late! 

Ich kann nur sagen: Lasst euch nichts vormachen Leute! Wechselt den Anbieter, wenn ihr noch bei der Telekom seid. Und noch etwas: Wen dieses Thema gar nicht betrifft, sprich wem die Drosselung egal ist, der möge bitte auch schweigen und nicht über die Leute motzen, die es sehr wohl betrifft und sich zurecht darüber aufregen. Dafür fehlt mir echt das Verständnis.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Ist ja völlig in Ordnung das du da so gut gegen hältst und deine Meinung offen vertrittst. Nur warum soll man wechseln, wenn man bisher zufrieden ist?
Wenn man später merkt, ok so geht es nicht, kann man immer noch wechseln. Offen Kritik üben kann man schließlich auch als Kunde.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, teile deine Meinung im Großen und Ganzen, nur dieses Auffordern von wegen kündigt da alle und wer es nicht tut sei blöde (forsch gesagt) kann ich nicht so recht teilen.
Aber nun gut, sollte jeder selbst wissen und ist auch sein gutes Recht.


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Das Modell macht schule wie mir scheint, wenn auch in abgewandelter Form. Wenn ich mir die luxemburgische p&t ansehe, so gibt es hier zwar keine Drossel, aber wie bei Mobilfunk muss man ab einem bestimmten Volumen zusätzlich blechen. Soweit noch verständlich, nur sind die Volumina sehr niedrig angesetzt: Bei Glasfaser 30Mbit sind es 30Gbyte, bei der 50er 50Gbyte und bei der 100er Leitung auch 100Gbyte, was in allen drei fällen sehr schnell erreicht werden kann. Wer allerdings ein Integrale-Paket bestellt (beinhaltet neben Internet auch noch Festnetznummer und Mobilfunkvertrag) hat keine Volumenbegrenzung mehr


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nur warum soll man wechseln, wenn man bisher zufrieden ist?


Aus Protest meiner Meinung nach und um zu zeigen, dass das Vorhaben der Telekom, insbesondere bezüglich dem Punkt Netzneutralität, nicht in Ordnung oder tolleriebar ist. Der Einbruch des Umsatzes ist in jedem Fall eine Sprache die ein Unternehmen versteht. 

MfG


----------



## Insider (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Mit 6 Mbit/s könnte ich mich grade noch zufrieden geben als Drosseltempo. Weil man dann zumindest TV oder Youtube Videos ruckelfrei sehen könnte. Bei Downloads braucht man auch nicht ewig zu warten. Trotzdem wäre es besser ganz ohne Drossel zumindestens bis 100 Mbit/s.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aus Protest meiner Meinung nach und um zu zeigen, dass das Vorhaben der Telekom, insbesondere bezüglich dem Punkt Netzneutralität, nicht in Ordnung oder tolleriebar ist. Der Einbruch des Umsatzes ist in jedem Fall eine Sprache die ein Unternehmen versteht.
> 
> MfG


 
Wie gesagt das kann man auch genauso gut als Kunde. Aber ok das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 



Insider schrieb:


> Mit 6 Mbit/s könnte ich mich grade noch zufrieden geben als Drosseltempo. Weil man dann zumindest TV oder Youtube Videos ruckelfrei sehen könnte. Bei Downloads braucht man auch nicht ewig zu warten. Trotzdem wäre es besser ganz ohne Drossel zumindestens bis 100 Mbit/s.


Gibt es doch auch weiterhin. Ich frag mich wirklich, ob das überhaupt alle mitbekommen haben?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das was für den Entertain verbraucht wird, wird so oder so nicht dazu gerechnet. Das heißt wenn du auf 2 mbits gedrosselt wirst, läuft dein Verbrauch bzw deine Geschwindigkeit von Entertain konstant weiter. (in deinem Fall mit ca 18.000 kbit/s)
> 
> Wirst also weiterhin deine Filme in HD anschauen und in HD Quali aufnehmen können.
> (Ja ich weiß für all das andere, was du aufgezählt hast,  wird es dennoch zu lahm ^^)


 Update 

Muss etwas salz in die noch immer klaffende Wunde streuen :p Hab das ganze mal durch diverse Tools (U.a. mit dem Programm der Bandbreitenanalyse der Telekom) und Mich selbs, die letzten tage überwacht und es stimmt so nicht ganz. Die geschwindigkeit selbst bei DSL50 (mit der 33000der GARANTIE welche auch immer min.34-36k liefert laut DSL test) lässt auch beim TV (HD) kucken nach und Lagt sogar teilweise stark. Mit meinem standart verbrauch und OHNE das ich mir zusätzlich zum -neben dem zocken und tv schauen- was ruterlade; komme ich an die grenze der konstanten ~35k locker ran und überschreite sie sogar. zudem kackt der standart telekomm router (723V b) sogar leider immer ab. mangels fehlendem gig-lan?! (((FLAschenhals??)))

In zukunft kommt mir nix unter 125000 der leitung + Exzelentem Router ins haus (wenns nach mir gehr ruhig von der telekomm!! denn ansonsten bin ich mit dem service ja bisher zufrieden als langjährieger Premium-kunde) 

Und die 70GB überschreite ich jeden monat um LÄNGEN!




hier noch ein schreiben an die kunden:

           Liebe Telekom Kunden,
          über das Thema "Flatrate-Drosselung" wird zurzeit in vielen  Medien berichtet. Sie fragen sich vielleicht, inwieweit Sie davon  betroffen sein könnten. Wir wollen hier dazu Stellung beziehen und  eventuell entstandene Sorgen und Missverständnisse beseitigen. Das  Wichtigste vorweg: *Bei der Telekom wird es für Vielnutzer auch  in Zukunft Flatrate-Angebote mit unbegrenztem Datenvolumen mit voller  Geschwindigkeit geben.* 
                    Damit Sie auch zukünftig mit größter Zufriedenheit im Internet  unterwegs sein können, baut die Telekom kontinuierlich das Festnetz in  Deutschland aus. So investieren wir z.B. alleine in den nächsten Jahren  sechs Milliarden Euro in modernste Netzinfrastruktur.         
                    Ab 2016 passen wir unsere Tarifstruktur bedarfsgerecht an: Wer  mehr Leistung oder extrem große Datenmengen beansprucht, wird dafür  auch etwas mehr bezahlen als der Durchschnittsnutzer. Für die meisten  ändert sich jedoch auch dann nichts: So können Sie je nach Tarif 75 GB,  200 GB, 300 GB oder sogar 400 GB Highspeed-Inklusivvolumen pro Monat  nutzen. Sollten Sie das Inklusiv-Datenvolumen verbraucht haben, können  Sie mit attraktiven Tarifen oder Zubuchoptionen das Internet mit der  ursprünglichen vollen Geschwindigkeit weiter genießen. Wenn Sie kein  zusätzliches Datenvolumen nachbuchen möchten, können Sie dennoch  weiterhin das Internet ohne Zusatzkosten nutzen.         
                    Ursprünglich war dann eine reduzierte  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 384 KBit/s vorgesehen. Wir haben in den  letzten Wochen einen intensiven Dialog mit unseren Kunden geführt und  ihre Sorgen verstanden. *Deshalb handeln wir – und erhöhen die Geschwindigkeit auf 2 MBit/s – rückwirkend für alle Kunden.* Das entspricht der doppelten Geschwindigkeit dessen, was marktüblich ist.         
                    Sie möchten wissen, wie viel Datenvolumen Sie derzeit  verbrauchen? Nutzen Sie den Volumenrechner, und ermitteln Sie ganz  einfach Ihren persönlichen Datenverbrauch.         
                    Mehr Informationen zu diesem Thema finden Sie unter 
www.telekom.de/netz-der-zukunft. Bei weiteren Fragen wenden Sie sich gerne an unseren Kundenservice – kostenlos unter 0800 33 01000 oder im Telekom Shop.


----------



## DAkuma (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Ich lese es erst heute, schön enn man bei der hitze arbeiten muss 


majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ließ noch einmal ganz genau was ich geschrieben habe...Bestandskunden die noch die alten Agbs haben und bereits schon selbstverständlich IP besitzen!!! (sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein)  werden ab 2018 auf die neuen Agbs per neu Tarif umgestellt. Da haben die Kunden aber wie du ja schon selber sagtest ein Sonderkündigungsrecht, da der alte Tarif nicht mehr verlängert wird.
> Von Geschaftskunden habe ich kein Wort gesagt...bei denen existieren im Festnetz bereich auch weiterhin nur flat ohne limits. Diese kosten aber, wie bereits jetzt auch, wesentlich mehr.



Das ist so immer noch nur bedingt richtig da DSL-IP noch nicht soo lange drin ist, betrifft dies auch wenige Kunden. Ansonsten brauchts da nichtmal Sonderkündigungsrecht, den eine Vertragsverlängerung bzw. AGB-Änderung muss zugestimmt werden, passiert dies nicht darf der Vertrag gar nicht verlängert werden. Der Kunde muss ansich da gar nichts Kündigen die T-Com muss sich bewegen und anfragen ob der Kunde es wünscht oder zustimmt. Da hier aber eine Tarif/AGB-änderung kommt muss die T-Com anfragen. Was anderes gibt es da gar nicht und bei nicht-zustimmung gibts auch automatisch keine Verlängerung. Fakt bleibt bis 2016 sind alle Verträge geändert, den laufzeitverträge werden Jährlich verlängert und nicht mehr im 2-Jahres-rythmus, welcher selbst bei uralt-verträgen erreicht ist mit diesem Zeitraum.


majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Auch du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden wie ich es gemeint habe...ich spreche von event. zukünftigen einzelnen drosselungstarifen..wie z.b flat 75, flat 200 etc...(Fantasiename)


 
Es wird keine billigeren Tarife geben. Es wird darauf hinaus laufen das die derzeitigen maximal umbenannt werden. Die T-Com wird nicht billiger, wird sie seid Jahren nicht. Um das zu werden müssten die Preise im Verhältniss zum Tempo mit jeder Stufe anders aussehen als noch vor beispielsweise 4 Jahren. Das betrifft immer noch gerade die dsl-light gebiete mit max. 3mbit wo einfach unverhältnissmässig hohe Preise für niedriges Tempo gezahlt wird.
16mbit fällt früher oder später da auch rein. Was einfach als fakt am ende bleibt und dem Kann man nicht widersprechen, die Preise sind immer noch zu hoch.


----------



## infantri (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Die Datebegrenzung ist ja nicht nur ärgerlich für uns sondern auch für einige firmen die online ihre produkte an bieten. Wenn man im monat sagen wir mal 50gb zur verfügung hat,wars das schonmal mit spiele online kaufen Da würden so einige geschäfte zu grunde gehen zumal ich das online kaufen über origin und steam echt gut finde wenn man spontan ein spiel haben möchte braucht man nicht extra los fahren.
Das laden an games wäre ja nochnicht mal alles, dazu käme ja noch je nach game mal hier und da ein update die auch NIE gerade klein sind^^

Dazu kommt das es immer mehr free to play games gibt und geben wird siehe c&c z.b das soll ebenfalls solch ein game werden, die rechnung würd ja nicht mehr auf gehen wenn man sich das game erstmal laden muss was bestimmt um die 30gb größe haben wird wenn nicht sogar mehr

Gerade jetzt wo man sich damit an freundet games,musik,filme usw übers netzt zu kaufen und zu laden bzw streamen kommt die t-com mit so einen schwachsinn^^ Wie schon gesagt wurde es gibt ja noch UM zur not 

PS:Mein bester freund wohnt in einer gegend wo die leitung einfach so mies ist das er auf einen LTE stick umgestiegen ist mit einer 50k leitung bei 30gb nutzung. Joa wärend ich mir mal eben grid2 sauge muss er mit seinem rechner zu mir starten weil sonst gleich 13gb weg sind und so ein monat ist lang.... und wenn man dann noch verheiratet ist und die frau auch noch im netzt rum gurkt na dann gute nacht, wie er mit seinem inet haushalten muss das ist schon nicht mehr schönAlso hoffen wir mal das alles so bleibt wie es ist 

MFG


----------



## MARIIIO (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Ich bin da gerade echt in ner schwierigen Situation:

Ich bin gerade umgezogen und der Inet-Vertrag mit dem alten Anbieter läuft am neuen Wohnort jetzt dann aus (Ist auch schon fristgerecht gekündigt  ).
Am neuen Wohnort habe ich nun die Möglichkeit, zur Telekom zu gehen und die volle Glasfaserpower mit 200Mbit zu bekommen (Im Entertain-Paket sogar vergleichbar teuer wie beim Konkurrenten Kabel-BW, der aber "nur" 100 MBit liefern könnte.).
Da die Drosselpläne erst 2016 vollstreckt werden, hätte ich in 2 Jahren dann ja wieder die Möglichkeit, zu wechseln. 

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass das Angebot sehr verlockend ist und ich ja noch vor der Drosselung wieder aus dem Vertrag rauskomme. Allerdings finde ich die Drosselung auch nicht in Ordnung und will die Telekom eigentlich nicht als Neukunde in Ihrem Vorhaben bestärken.

Das Problem ist also moralischer Natur... Tipps???


----------



## 0madmexx0 (5. Juli 2013)

Hab grad nen Artikel drüber gelesen...falls es wem interessiert.

http://diepresse.com/home/tech/1426878/index.do


----------



## Skipper81Ger (5. Juli 2013)

Lieber sollte man die Kommentare unter dem Text lesen. Mir platzt schon wieder die hutschnur wenn ich sowas lese. Jeder Telekom-Entertain HD Kunde zahlt im schnitt jährlich fast 1500.00 Euro oder mehr und bekommt dafür nicht mal heute die versprochene Leistung.


Ich bin der Meinung das die einfach oft Geld an der falschen Stelle aus dem Fenster schmeißen. Wenn die den Ausbau einmal vernünftig durchziehen würden, dann würden doch wieder alle glücklich sein 

Und die anderen find ich noch schlimmer als die Telekom. Nur damit man mich nicht falsch versteht.


----------



## N00bler (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Cool, dann merke ich nicht mal das die an meiner Bandbreite kratzen.


----------



## Lotzi (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

mit 2mbit kann ich leben


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Ich bin da gerade echt in ner schwierigen Situation:
> 
> Ich bin gerade umgezogen und der Inet-Vertrag mit dem alten Anbieter läuft am neuen Wohnort jetzt dann aus (Ist auch schon fristgerecht gekündigt  ).
> Am neuen Wohnort habe ich nun die Möglichkeit, zur Telekom zu gehen und die volle Glasfaserpower mit 200Mbit zu bekommen (Im Entertain-Paket sogar vergleichbar teuer wie beim Konkurrenten Kabel-BW, der aber "nur" 100 MBit liefern könnte.).
> ...


 
200mbit/s hätten ein Freivolumen von ganzen 400GB. Kommt also drauf an was du so im Internet treibst, aber 400GB vollzukriegen ist schon nicht mehr ganz so einfach als 75, auch mit der schnelleren Verbindung



Lotzi schrieb:


> mit 2mbit kann ich leben


 
Bis vor 2 Monaten musste ich damit leben, seither habe ich Glasfaser light (Glasfaser mit 30mbit ). Und außer dass die Ladevorgänge etwas länger dauerten war mir das kaum bis gar nicht negativ aufgefallen weil ich mir sehr selten streams anschaue


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Naja, die Telekomiker waren mir jetzt doch zu teuer, und bei Kabel BW muss ich auch keine Angst vor Drosselung haben  Da gibts ja auch 100Mbit und das über 20€ günstiger im Monat wie bei der Telekom...


----------



## Niza (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

*Update:*

Wieder was neues zum Thema:

Jetzt will die Verbraucherzentrale NRW gegen die DSL Drosselung klagen
Verbraucherzentrale NRW will gegen Telekom-Drosselung klagen | ZDNet.de

Sie will gerichtlich prüfen lassen , ob es überhaupt rechtens ist.

Also müssen wohl die Gerichte entscheiden ob eine DSL Drosselung überhaupt zulässig ist.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Sepulzera (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom rudert zurück, zumindest ein Bisschen*

Wow, der beste Schachzug seit langem.
Warum sollte es nicht rechtens sein? Können mit ihrer Dienstleistung machen, was sie wollen.
Viel eher ist die Frage, ob es menschlich ist!


----------

